# Auger belt problem



## BAFFLEDINNJ (Mar 3, 2014)

I own a Sears 24" snow thrower which is 2 years old with MTD engine.
I damaged auger belt trying to blow snow that was rained on.
So I replaced belt and auger turns but the new belt is still very loose and flapping,then I adjusted auger cable bracket and belt is still loose.
So then I put 1 knot,then 2 knots in cable to increase tension and belt is still loose.
There is no other auger cable adjustment on unit.
And also I noticed that auger idler pulley is hitting auger pulley on engine when I engage it.
What could be the problem?
Please help.


----------



## motorhead64 (Dec 15, 2013)

Have you tried adjusting the idler pulley itself? There should be an adjustment that allows you to take slack out of the belt. MH


----------



## BAFFLEDINNJ (Mar 3, 2014)

*Idler pulley*

There is no adjustment on auger idler pulley,only a spring on bottom and that seems not damaged.
Here is diagram.
http://www.jackssmallengines.com/Jacks-Parts-Lookup/Manufacturer/bolens/12464/12454


----------



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

sounds like something is bent or you have the wrong replacement belt.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

My guess is the belt is too long. Kinking up the cable is just going to lead to more problems down the road.


----------



## BAFFLEDINNJ (Mar 3, 2014)

Belt is same exact number on old belt,both manufactured from MTD.
I put 2 knots in auger cable to take up the slack on auger idler pulley after making adjustment on cable adjustment bracket still doesn't help.


----------



## Mowrdoc (Mar 3, 2014)

Can you take a pic of the tensioner with the belt installed?


----------



## BAFFLEDINNJ (Mar 3, 2014)

Yes I will take a picture in a couple of days on the road right now.
Do you know if it is okay to post a video of it here and give a link to view it?


----------



## 38racing (Feb 19, 2014)

you do have belt on the inside of the idler pulley I hope, pulley being # 3 and the cable #54.


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Videos are even better than pictures.


----------



## BAFFLEDINNJ (Mar 3, 2014)

Belt is inside of pulley.
But what is your question on #54?


----------



## BAFFLEDINNJ (Mar 3, 2014)

*Auger belt problem.*

Do you think maybe belt was labeled wrong from manufacturer?
Part # is stamped right on belt.
I compared length to old one it seems the same.


----------

